# Cummins Mack Bandsaw Cleaning and Tune Up



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

*A new, to me, band saw*

Not long ago I made a blog entry inwhich I discussed the furture purchase of a band saw. Allow me to thank all those who added their insightful thoughts and suggestions. I would have liked to purchase a brand new band saw but that just wasn't going to happen. So, back to Craig's List I went. As I searched CL I came across a listing for a 14" Wood Band Saw. What I discovered is that the band saw was a Cummins Mack 14" band saw. The seller was asking $100. I contacted the seller on April 25 and he informed that someone was coming to take a look at it on April 26. So, I left it at that and decided that I would call back. Well, I did call back and evidently the person who, was suppose to look at it, didn't buy it. Upon hearing that I waisted no time in buying the band saw. The seller was even kind enough to follow me back to my house with it in his truck. Here it is:


















































































Now all I need to do is clean it and give it a good tune up. I will keep you posted on the progress. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

nobuckle said:


> *A new, to me, band saw*
> 
> Not long ago I made a blog entry inwhich I discussed the furture purchase of a band saw. Allow me to thank all those who added their insightful thoughts and suggestions. I would have liked to purchase a brand new band saw but that just wasn't going to happen. So, back to Craig's List I went. As I searched CL I came across a listing for a 14" Wood Band Saw. What I discovered is that the band saw was a Cummins Mack 14" band saw. The seller was asking $100. I contacted the seller on April 25 and he informed that someone was coming to take a look at it on April 26. So, I left it at that and decided that I would call back. Well, I did call back and evidently the person who, was suppose to look at it, didn't buy it. Upon hearing that I waisted no time in buying the band saw. The seller was even kind enough to follow me back to my house with it in his truck. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a great deal


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

nobuckle said:


> *A new, to me, band saw*
> 
> Not long ago I made a blog entry inwhich I discussed the furture purchase of a band saw. Allow me to thank all those who added their insightful thoughts and suggestions. I would have liked to purchase a brand new band saw but that just wasn't going to happen. So, back to Craig's List I went. As I searched CL I came across a listing for a 14" Wood Band Saw. What I discovered is that the band saw was a Cummins Mack 14" band saw. The seller was asking $100. I contacted the seller on April 25 and he informed that someone was coming to take a look at it on April 26. So, I left it at that and decided that I would call back. Well, I did call back and evidently the person who, was suppose to look at it, didn't buy it. Upon hearing that I waisted no time in buying the band saw. The seller was even kind enough to follow me back to my house with it in his truck. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Looks good from here! Congrats!!!!


----------



## chasmary1 (Aug 25, 2020)

nobuckle said:


> *A new, to me, band saw*
> 
> Not long ago I made a blog entry inwhich I discussed the furture purchase of a band saw. Allow me to thank all those who added their insightful thoughts and suggestions. I would have liked to purchase a brand new band saw but that just wasn't going to happen. So, back to Craig's List I went. As I searched CL I came across a listing for a 14" Wood Band Saw. What I discovered is that the band saw was a Cummins Mack 14" band saw. The seller was asking $100. I contacted the seller on April 25 and he informed that someone was coming to take a look at it on April 26. So, I left it at that and decided that I would call back. Well, I did call back and evidently the person who, was suppose to look at it, didn't buy it. Upon hearing that I waisted no time in buying the band saw. The seller was even kind enough to follow me back to my house with it in his truck. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Doug, did your great deal on the bandsaw live up to your expectations? If you still have it can you tell me what the greatest vertical dimension (thickness) is that you can cut with the guide raised up all of the way? I am considering a similar saw at an auction and plan to trim bowl blanks for lathe turnings. Thanks, Charlie


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

*Disassembly and Discovery*

I've been extremely busy since my last blog entry and have not had much time to work on the band saw much. I was only able to work on it for a few hours here and there. So far I've been able to disassemble the machine down to its frame. Here are a few pictures.














































As you can see the tires will definately have to be replaced, the table will need to be cleaned up, and I'll need to replace the thrust bearings. The tires, I suspect, will be the bulk of the cost. Have any of you found a good place to get band saw tires? The wheels of mine are 14" diameter. Now it's just a matter of taking the time to clean everything. Thanks for following along.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

nobuckle said:


> *Disassembly and Discovery*
> 
> I've been extremely busy since my last blog entry and have not had much time to work on the band saw much. I was only able to work on it for a few hours here and there. So far I've been able to disassemble the machine down to its frame. Here are a few pictures.
> 
> ...


sulfur grove tool(SGTool) sell bandsaw tires on e-bay. nice because you can get non standard width tires, and all custom sizes. I would contact them.


----------



## joeysjunk (Sep 9, 2010)

nobuckle said:


> *Disassembly and Discovery*
> 
> I've been extremely busy since my last blog entry and have not had much time to work on the band saw much. I was only able to work on it for a few hours here and there. So far I've been able to disassemble the machine down to its frame. Here are a few pictures.
> 
> ...


I ordered a set of urethane tires for my 14" on eBay for $27 and they seem to work great. I bought a 1945 Delta a while back and it looks very similar. Almost done with my refurb…will be posting pics soon.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

*Making new upper and lower guide block assemblies.*

Hello everyone,

It's been a long time since I posted anything on this blog series. I've recently made some tremendous progress on the restoration of my bandsaw.

A while back I made a blog entry in which I enquired about locating some upper and lower guide block assemblies for my 14" Cummins-Mack bandsaw. I was not very successful in locating some. So, I made some new upper and lower guide block assemblies out of some ultra high weight molecular polyethylene (UHWMP).

I began, as I always do, by designing them in SketchUp.

Upper Guide Block Holder

































Lower Guide Block Holder

































Next, I carefully layout where the features are located on the material









Once I have the layout done I move on to the machining process. Here I am set up at the drill press with a cross-slide table and a machinists grinding vise;

Preparing to drill holes in the upper guide block holder

















Machining the lower guide block holder was a bit more complex. Here are a couple of photos I took during the machining process.

Sorry for the blurry pictures

















When the machining of both parts was finished I mounted them on the saw and gave them a trial run.


























Here is a video of some the machining process. I also make a few cuts in a piece of white oak to see how the new guide block assemblies perform.

In the first part of the video you'll notice that I forgot to lock the table in place. I was making a light cut so no harm done. I locked the table and finished the cut.






The machining of the holders took quite a while. I was able to maintain all of the critical dimensions within .005" (About the thickness of a piece of paper). I am very pleased with how they worked out.

I plan on doing more to make the bandsaw to make it more stable. It seems to vibrate quite a bit.

Stay tuned, there's more to come.

Take care.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

nobuckle said:


> *Making new upper and lower guide block assemblies.*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


If you really want to reduce vibration you should make sure the two pulleys for the belt are co-planer and try to replace the belt. I would recommend a link type belt. Harbor freight sells one for about 25 bucks… They only have one size though. The link belt is like magic if you have vibration problems.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

nobuckle said:


> *Making new upper and lower guide block assemblies.*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


Could there be a worn bearing on one o the wheels? And what Deycart said


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

nobuckle said:


> *Making new upper and lower guide block assemblies.*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


I am wondering since you were milling new assemblies why didn't you opt for roller bearing guides? 
Have you done anything else to tune up the band saw?
I ask since I will be tackling a used cheapo import model i got a while ago but have not been able to use since there are quite a few things that need to be fixed on it. I already plan/need to replace the tires and motor belt and thrust bearings, not to mention replacing/making the table trunnions.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

nobuckle said:


> *Making new upper and lower guide block assemblies.*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


Deycart, the pully alignment seems to be good. I had thought about the link-belt system and was unaware that HF had one. I'll have to give it a shot.

Roger, when I got the saw, and performed an initial tune up I did notice that there was a slight amount of play in the bottom wheel. I believe that the bushing of the wheel has become bell-mouthed. I tried adding some .0015" shims to the effected are of the bushing but tht did not avail much. If worse comes to worse, I'll press the old bushing out, make a new one and press it in.

OnlyJustMe, roller bearing guides would have been ideal, and I may still design some to use. These were made to get me up and running again. They work but they are not a perminent solution. WhenI first got the saw I cleaned it up a bit and did a typical tune up, nothing major.


----------



## Larryrun (Oct 28, 2014)

nobuckle said:


> *Making new upper and lower guide block assemblies.*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


I have had a cummins mack for 30 years or so and love it. The bearings are common 2002z bearings can be bought at most electric motor shops. The blade guides and roller guides I purchased at Sears as they are the same as some of the old Sears. Other than that not much to go bad on it.


----------

